# Dendrobium White Rabbit X Ise



## toddybear (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a few nobile dendrobiums and this is the only one that flowers, yet all are growing side-by-side!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## nikv (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice! Probably due to the Ise parent, which is reportedly much easier to flower than other nobile-type Dendrobiums.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunning! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 9, 2012)

Great job!!
I had one of these...had...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, that is so pretty! I love the purple edging. :smitten:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice blooms, cool pic :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2012)

The others sound like Slippertalk auction candidates!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!! I have a similar one in bud... (noid though)


----------



## Lycaste53 (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice, 
best regards, Gina


----------

